# Homemade Deer Feeder



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any plans or directions on building deer feeders out of 55 gal drums. Prefer not to cut them in half, wanna use them so they hold a couple hundred pounds at time. I can use gravity or timedfeeders applications.Got a couple ideas and one in the works but yalls advice would be appreciated. I seen some pretty good ideas out there and wanna build a couple for the summer.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple buddies of minemake their own out of 55 gallon drums. The way they do it makes the feeder stationary. What they do is bolt 3 4x4's onto the drum. They then cut a hole in the bottom and mount a Moultrie timer on the bottom of the drum. Then they dig holes and sink the 4x4's in the ground. Afterwards they build a ladder to climb up and put the corn in the top.

Maybe Tightlines will chime in and tell you how it's done. He has built many of them.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

You can also buy a metal (Moultrie brand) funnel, mount it to the bottom, then slide a piece of 3" or 4" PVC conduit over it, and attach the PVC to the bottom of the barrel. Then attach a 4" "Tee" fitting to the bottom to make a gravity feeder - keeps the corn off the ground and makes it last longer.

Ed


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

it shouldnt be too hard to do. But just from former feeders in the past, if you can use metal on parts like down spouts or the little tables that actually spins to distubute the corn, use it. When we hunted in florida, we would have a bad problem of squirrels chewing the plastic.


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

It is so mucheasier than you think. Use a 7 to 8 foot piece of 4" pvc thin wall will be fine and cheaper. Dig a post hole about 2 feet deep, stick the pvc in and fill inside back up to ground level with dirt. (You fill it back up with dirt so you don't waste corn in the bottom) All you have to do then is cut a slot out of the pipe about an inch or two above the ground, fill with corn, and put a pvccap on the top. Gravity will do the rest.

It's easy to fill, easy to hide, cheap($10 at the most), you can put a camera on it to see whats coming to it, and it's a simple set up all together.

File_13 a.k.a. "country creative" instead of ******* engineer


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

works good holds 25 lbs.










Works good for filling....hanging from the tripod



















Holds 250 lbs of corn....up out of the way and easily lowered to fill(with trailer winch)


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

man, that doe on the left looks poor. Where is your property?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah i like the pvc, but i want it to hold at lease 200# of corn that way i dont have to restock that often, im going threw about 100# a week right now in my back yard.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

It would take the deer 4 days to empty the pvc feeder......when the ***** showed up ,it was over night(emptied)use a bigger pvc pipe to hold more......or use your 55 gallon barrel....good luck with what ever you choose!!!! and take some pic's to share...:takephoto


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Found this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Deer-Turkey-Feeder-Barrel-Plastic-Drum-300-lbs_W0QQitemZ320225819577QQihZ011QQcategoryZ383QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Tightlines feeder. He wanted me to post it for you. Hope it helps.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats what I have in the works right now just made out of steel instead of wood. Thats bout perfect right there for a stationary feeder.


----------

